# "Adulterers" movie on Netflix



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This looks like one to avoid. I haven't watched it...not going to. Good lord....

*WARNING: This clip has suggestive material. *


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am now. Thanks.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmm, yeah, maybe not. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nope I avoid films about adultery.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

We avoid any and all movies like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

I could see myself watching it alone and possibly enjoying the vengeance part of it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess it is pretty dark and disturbing. A friend told me she watched it and she found it very unsettling.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hifromme67 said:


> We avoid any and all movies like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good decision.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

The intro clip made me trigger and it's been over 6 years since I got rid of her ass. 

Defiantly not watching.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have no interest in this one either. To me a situation like this has only one logical outcome...divorce.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

jb02157 said:


> I have no interest in this one either. To me a situation like this has only one logical outcome...divorce.


Well, after kind of browsing through the movie on YouTube the outcome is definately not divorce! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy (Jan 8, 2016)

.


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I guess it is pretty dark and disturbing. A friend told me she watched it and she found it very unsettling.


My husband and I watched it a few months ago. It was extremely unsettling. High tension, very little action, mostly talking, but still on edge the whole time. Just leaves the viewer in a disturbed state. And I'm still not sure of what actually happened in the movie - what was real, what was his imagination.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Well, after kind of browsing through the movie on YouTube the outcome is definately not divorce!
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Yes, *logical *outcome.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

rockon said:


> The intro clip made me trigger and it's been over 6 years since I got rid of her ass.
> 
> Defiantly not watching.


It's been almost 4 for me and for some strange reason I kind of want to see it. Perhaps it's the vengeance part as @Steve1000 stated..


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Abc123wife said:


> My husband and I watched it a few months ago. It was extremely unsettling. High tension, very little action, mostly talking, but still on edge the whole time. Just leaves the viewer in a disturbed state. And I'm still not sure of what actually happened in the movie - what was real, what was his imagination.


I think only the very first part and the very end are the real parts and the middle part (bulk) of the movie is imagination. But that's just a guess. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh god! I couldn't help myself. Now I can't get it out of my head!😩

That is one fvcked up film. DO NOT WATCH IT unless you are under heavy sedation.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Oh god! I couldn't help myself. Now I can't get it out of my head!😩
> 
> That is one fvcked up film. DO NOT WATCH IT unless you are under heavy sedation.


I was mildly curious until I read your post. Thank you. I will definitely heed this warning.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree with Bandit.45. This movie was brought up weeks ago in another thread, so I watched it then. It literally made me sick to my stomach. It is hard to watch the BS spiral into denial and then snap back to reality. It is gut wrenching.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> This looks like one to avoid. I haven't watched it...not going to. Good lord....
> 
> *WARNING: This clip has suggestive material. *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwwLz8K-nWk


You should have put up a Trigger warning.

Here is one you could have used:-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> You should have put up a Trigger warning.
> 
> Here is one you could have used:-


I do not like four legged Triggers. 

These are based on the White lie that heroes with clean hands, clean clothes and clean minds, rid the world of bad hombres. Hombres with unshaven faces, smelling of urine and stale beer.

Villains who have bits of meat stuck between their teeth.

Villains who carry a knife for fun and a big six gun to bushwack the Dudley Doo-rights from the State Department.

Goodness in the face of evil? Becomes slaughter of the naive' in splendid Technicolor. Isis would eat Trigger for lunch and skin alive Old Roy.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

My wife loves this sort of movie. She is glued to the TV set when "The Affair" comes on. The show does have good writers. 

She can forgive [overlook] some of the cheating behavior on this show. That worries me !!

She used to have black and white thinking. Life has grayed her vision.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> My wife loves this sort of movie. She is glued to the TV set when "The Affair" comes on. The show does have good writers.
> 
> She can forgive [overlook] some of the cheating behavior on this show. That worries me !!
> 
> She used to have black and white thinking. Life has grayed her vision.


:frown2:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> I was mildly curious until I read your post. Thank you. I will definitely heed this warning.


You were wise... I watched the first 20 minutes and was done.:|


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't mind shows about people behaving badly as long as there are real reactions and repercussions for behaving worse than pigs in mating season.

I hate bvll**** happy crap results from truly devastating behavior.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I don't mind shows about people behaving badly as long as there are real reactions and repercussions for behaving worse than pigs in mating season.
> 
> I hate bvll**** happy crap results from truly devastating behavior.


Leave it to Hollyweird to put out crap like this. When is the last time anyone has saw a "great" flic?

It's all special FXs, and smut. Course most "younguns" have the attention span of an 8 y/o ADHD

kid drinking a two liter Sunkist and red dye Doritos. If this showed clear consequences, yeah, 

I'd watch. But like anything else today... it's like a video game and we can just hit "re-set."

In my lectures at the collegiate level, I try to emphasize -life is not a dress rehearsal-

Question.... did the guy know she was married? My reaction would depend heavily on that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> This looks like one to avoid. I haven't watched it...not going to. Good lord....
> 
> *WARNING: This clip has suggestive material. *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwwLz8K-nWk


*I'm afraid that my RSXW might actually be doing a cameo in it!*


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> *My wife loves this sort of movie. She is glued to the TV set when "The Affair" comes on.* The show does have good writers.
> 
> She can forgive [overlook] some of the cheating behavior on this show. That worries me !!
> 
> She used to have black and white thinking. Life has grayed her vision.


I like the Affair as well. There are enough plot twists to keep you interested. Plus, the betrayed is hotter than the AP and has more options if she wanted to stop playing the "pick me dance."


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I just watched the trailer.He would be wiser to shoot her once rather than a different guy each week.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

This movie is a much more realistic depiction of the emotions and thoughts a BS has than most other movies about cheating. Normally it's much more romanticized and there are too many excuses, especially if the woman is the cheating part.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm afraid that my RSXW might actually be doing a cameo in it!*


:rofl:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like a cheating wife cliché.

Like raw emotions but don't know if this is intelligent enough to put up with.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I don't mind shows about people behaving badly as long as there are real reactions and repercussions for behaving worse than pigs in mating season.
> 
> I hate bvll**** happy crap results from truly devastating behavior.



Well this movie does not have a happy ending, and...well...let's say the BH had a very decisive way of dealing with his WW and her boyfriend.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Looks like a cheating wife cliché.
> 
> Like raw emotions but don't know if this is intelligent enough to put up with.


It was overly dramatic and drug-out. No people would actually talk to each other the way the characters do in this film.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

rzmpf said:


> This movie is a much more realistic depiction of the emotions and thoughts a BS has than most other movies about cheating. Normally it's much more romanticized and there are too many excuses, especially if the woman is the cheating part.


The acting wasn't bad. I would say the emotions were well played, but the script was overwrought. 

It just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

So who got shot?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> So who got shot?


Don't want to spoil it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> It was overly dramatic and drug-out. No people would actually talk to each other the way the characters do in this film.


Yeah. I'm skimming it.

So was she really just whoring herself or was she telling the truth about the loan from her f buddy?

It is very monotonous and hard to get through without the fast forward tab.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't seen the movie nor do i really want too, but i can tell you that something like that happen to someone i know....in this case it was the woman who had her lover over the house and husband came home and she they were scrambling and husband was a cop...you get the picture.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kwestshun....... If the guy knew she was married, who would you off?

If he wasn't aware she was M, who would you off?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah. I'm skimming it.
> 
> So was she really just whoring herself or was she telling the truth about the loan from her f buddy?
> 
> It is very monotonous and hard to get through without the fast forward tab.


Yeah it was hard to understand. From what I could tell she lost some money or was trying to get a loan. I think her OM was helping her out with money issues and they ended up in an affair.

But I'm thinking all of this was happening inside the husband's head. He was rationalizing what was happening. It was a Jacobs Ladder mind trip.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Chuck71 said:


> Kwestshun....... If the guy knew she was married, who would you off?
> 
> If he wasn't aware she was M, who would you off?



If I went into a guy's home and I felt the presence of another woman, I would certainly ask --again-- what is his relationship status. I guess they can lie and say "separated." But I wouldn't hang around until I got better info on the matter.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Skipped around but finished it.

WOW! Dark fun really!

They covered many erotic clichés and revenge/punishment concepts.

I loved the premise and concept as well as the good execution and acting.

I didn't like the mind tripping crap or instability.

Fun for a dark exploration fantasy.

Not satisfying as a real life scenario.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

As pop told me as a teen -I best not be the deciding member on the jury- in this case it was 

the 1984 killing of the guy who molested his son, as the molester was led to courthouse (Gary Plauche, d. 2014).

Same goes for a H or W catching their spouse in bed with someone else.... crime of passion?

No way 1st degree, very unlikely 2nd degree. Voluntary manslaughter / 3rd degree most likely.

I never knew if my XW cheated, didn't matter. Just the fact she walked out on the M was enough.

But had I walked in and saw.... I honestly do not know what I would do. Guys are well known 

about lying about being M..... females will most of the time, tell you she is M.

I'd like to think if the guy didn't know, I would not pop a cap in his arse.

Like pop always told me.... the two ways to get your arse killed quick over, is money (drugs) and vagina.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw this movie last year.......twice. Call me stupid but I've seen just about every movie dealing with adultery. They each bring out a different aspect of infidelity. The aspect this film brings to the forefront is consequences. It's a little over the top, but considering the unrealistic reactions in most Hollywood depictions, I guess they swung the pendulum the other way. By the way, the film begins stating it's based on a true story.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I went ahead and watched it. Agreed there were some slow parts, and a few "WTF?!?" moments.. It has terrible reviews but I attribute it more to the slowness and general acting. 

Definitely a triggerfest so STAY AWAY if you have some fresh triggers. I never caught my ex "in the act" and I still had some mind movies for a while. Luckily years later I'm not triggered by it anymore so I wanted to see what this movie was about. Interesting to see some of the feelings of a BS portrayed like that on the screen.


----------

